#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Does anyone know the Thai for.....

## ChiangMai noon

_"Fukk you ****face. If you think I'm going to make my motorbike any fukking quieter so you can have a fukking lie in in the fukking mornings you must be out of your tiny little IQ'd fukking mind you stupid little tiny cocked piece of nasty brained shit"_

If my wife knows, she's not telling.

----------


## shazbut

_"loytoy"_ springs to mind.....

----------


## Thetyim

****face  is  "Naa Hee"

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
Not Naa Hoi??

----------


## NickA

Fang si, Na Hee, ta Khun khit wa phom ja tham siang motorcy bow bow gwa nii pro wa khun yak norn ton chao...khun pen khun ba lair ngoh mak...etc....etc...

well, most of that's not right and it's not particularly nasty cos i don't really know any of the swear words and I'm not too sure of the transliteration but it's the best I could do off the top of my head

----------


## dirtydog

> Not Naa Hoi??


Thats too polite, thetyims one is much more aggressive and impolite  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Is it pronounced *hee* as in *wee* or *hee* as in *hair*??

----------


## Rigger

Just ride past in the morning with the throttle wide open 
Which is what I did when a guy down the road had a bitch about my bike being to loud. Now I just cruise pass at low rpm and he doesnt say a word about it

----------


## shazbut

> Is it pronounced *hee* as in *wee* or *hee* as in *hair*??


hoi = oyster
hee = kunt

pronounced like wee.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

but they also refer to a hoi as a pussy don't they?

----------


## shazbut

only cause its a bit fishy....

can also use 'jim'

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> only cause its a bit fishy.


I don't think that's the reason chuch.
I think it's because it shares similar physical characteristics.

There are good reasons for my low libido.
What was the good Lord thinking when he invented the female sexual organ??

----------


## shazbut

^A nice place to have a good feed? :Very Happy:

----------


## lom

> What was the good Lord thinking when he invented the female sexual organ??


That's a very good question for you to ask in that religious forum you joined.  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

jim is a polite word, you can use it with the wifey

hoy is Ok for joking with the lads

hee is abusive

----------


## shazbut

yep,that's why I use the term..eg:"hee men mak"... :Very Happy:

----------


## Frankenstein

_I asked Noi, she said this would work

ahgaht wun nee sooay ngahm jung ler-ee noh pee
motosai pom see chohmpoo puea ja tum hi koon cow ji wah pom pen doot lair tum hi pee roo-suek ngee-un 
pom gor ler-ee ja dai dorn grabee moo korng koon fun tem tee
toot pom chorb kooay thai jing jing
mun nah rug leg leg my tum hi pom jeb mooan kooay fahlung
chorb too-ah dum jang ler-ee ... uhm uhm
_

----------


## Thetyim

> toot pom chorb kooay thai jing jing


I can't see that bit in the OP.   :Smile:

----------


## blackgang

Damn, I never heard no morning shit when I lived in CM either, but down here they start the shit at 0430 and the Wat kicks the huge high powered speakers on at 0500 and if anyones kid is going to the wat and play monk for a couple weeks then they also kick on the large sound trucks at 0500 and play that loud shit just same as they do At a funeral or wedding or anything else.
Always got to start everything at 0500 tho, 500,000 watts of power thru 70 watt speakers so the noise is real loud and of shit quality with a solid rhythm coming from the electronics.

----------


## Spin

Sounds like you need to have a beer and chill out Noony :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

Is this the same neighbour from hell as before?

----------


## Spin

^ Memock, can you confirm that the lady in your avatar has 2 legs?

That been of some concern to me for a while now :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

yep here is some proof

----------


## MeMock

woops - that is a little inconclusive isn't it  :Smile: 

Hows this?

----------


## Fabian

No, he means the one in the background whose other leg is either hidden by your daughter's face or not existent.

----------


## Boon Mee

> jim is a polite word, you can use it with the wifey
> 
> hoy is Ok for joking with the lads
> 
> *hee is abusive*


Quite so.
If used as _'Ai Hee Ya_!' it is considered very impolite.

----------


## kingwilly

> yep here is some proof


 
stumpy legs !

----------


## kingwilly

> woops - that is a little inconclusive isn't it 
> 
> Hows this?


and this kid has a tree growing out of her head .... 

what are u doing to all ur kids MM?????????

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by shazbut
> 
> only cause its a bit fishy.
> 
> 
> I don't think that's the reason chuch.
> I think it's because it shares similar physical characteristics.
> 
> There are good reasons for my low libido.
> What was the good Lord thinking when he invented the female sexual organ??


Now what could be more attractive that this?



A tasty New Zealand Hoi

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Looks a bit over-used to me.

----------


## kingwilly

looks bladdy delicious to me - i love shellfish so much!

----------


## Gerbil

I like loud bikes. There's always the chance I might miss seeing one approaching me, so the noise gives me that extra chance to sideswipe them.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

What is this thread about??? Noony is upset, Memock's daughter or errmm.. Hoi?

 :lam:

----------


## Thetyim

> Noony is upset, Memock's daughter or errmm.. Hoi?


Well Hoi is the most interesting choice  :Smile:

----------


## Fabian

but we still don't know if the woman in the background has two legs or just one.

----------


## keda

or if that's a real tree growing out of the kid's head.

----------


## Curious George

It's so confusing. I see three legs made of aluminum, with red feet.

----------


## MeMock

> No, he means the one in the background whose other leg is either hidden by your daughter's face or not existent.


Oh...whoops...I knew that  :Smile:  I just wanted to post more pics of my daughter!

That leg is my wifes and I can assure you that she does have two of them.

Bout time I updated my avator I think. Perhaps I could start an entire thread about it like the gentleman scamp  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

> Originally Posted by MeMock
> 
> 
> yep here is some proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> stumpy legs !


Just like her Dad!

----------


## a. boozer

> Now what could be more attractive that this?
> 
> 
> 
> A tasty New Zealand Hoi


Reminds me of a (once) well known bar in Auckland.

----------


## Redrocket

Kee nok (shit bird) is supposed to be a good insult.

----------


## stroller

"Na Hee" is better.
Followed by "Yet Mae mueng" as you accelerate in the opposite direction of where they stand.

----------


## MeMock

I have been up since 4.30am because of my neighbours and their V8 cars. I called the cops and they came and told them to shut up - which they did.

I hate anybody with noisy vehivles who thinks it fine to roar around and keep everyone awake.

My wife feeds every three hours for an hour 24 hours a day therefore leaving only 2 hours to attempt some sleep - no way I am allowing some pissed up wanker interrupt it.

----------


## Fabian

If she is feeding why can't you sleep?

----------


## kingwilly

> If she is feeding why can't you sleep?


 
silly man, dats y!

----------


## kingwilly

hope u resalise i joking....

----------


## kingwilly

i diddnt mean to leave da music dat loud at 4.00am... like!?

----------


## ChalkyDee

> Kee nok (shit bird) is supposed to be a good insult.


I think you mean "kee ngok" which means stingy.

----------


## ChalkyDee

"The term farang kee nok"

'farang kee nok" is a type of guava tree tht grows where you would not expect it. It grows maybe in the middle of a mango orchard as the seed has been transferred by birds eating the seeds and then shitting.

Some Thais will say it when they see a farang upcountry, where they would not be expected.

I've also heard someone asy that it means a farang without any money, as the farang kee nok fruit has very little meat - ie a poor man's guava.

One meas stingy and the other means poor. Of course you could be them both like me.

----------


## cali kid

The thing that pisses me off the most in my neighborhood is the dogs that wake me up anywhere between 1 and 8am.....

Lately is has been the the damn campaigning politicians with there damn loud speakers rolling through as early as 7:30 in the damn morning..

I hate unnecessary noise in the morning..

----------


## ChalkyDee

what's the Thai for weirdo?

----------


## Texpat

Tell your neighbor loudness is a charming trait you've acquired since moving to his beautiful country. Then thank him profusely for acknowledging your skill. Point approvingly to your clapped-out muffler as proof of your newfound appreciation of noise.

Buy a cow bell and ring it as you pass his house every morning.
Leave 30 minutes early just to deprive him further.

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by Redrocket
> 
> 
> Kee nok (shit bird) is supposed to be a good insult.
> 
> 
> I think you mean "kee ngok" which means stingy.


Don't you mean kee ngiaow? Sticky shit, meaning stingy.

----------


## chinthee

> Originally Posted by ChalkyDee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Redrocket
> ...


Yes, obviously we can tell the true Thai speakers here.  sticky shit is the correct answer.  Took tong na krup!

----------


## ChalkyDee

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ChalkyDee
> ...


Oh, are you a fluent Thai speaker? Go ask a Thai person.Say I called you this หัวขี้เลื่อย.
Actuallly Kee neiow means tight, stingy.
Kee ngok means much the same but stronger and maybe likea hoarder.

----------


## chinthee

> Originally Posted by chinthee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DrB0b
> ...


You really want to argue sticky shit vs. bird shit with me???  

How long have you lived in Thailand?

----------


## cali kid

Kee ngoke is usually not said without the word "farang" in front of it...
So what it usually refers to is a stingy foreigner..  And is usually only used for foreigners.

----------


## Texpat

^^^shithead?

----------


## DrB0b

> ^^^shithead?


Dumb shithead  :Very Happy:  The kind of phrase somebody would post on a forum after a night of การดื่มกินแบบหัวราน้ำ

----------


## ChalkyDee

> Originally Posted by ChalkyDee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by chinthee
> ...


Seems you want to argue,
15 years and speak Thai.

----------


## ChalkyDee

> Kee ngoke is usually not said without the word "farang" in front of it...
> So what it usually refers to is a stingy foreigner.. And is usually only used for foreigners.


No no no, kee Ngok is said for thais, and usually doesn't have the word farang, but kee nok does.

----------

